# Camera @ 7-10K Range



## Xai (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

I am a newbie to photography, and looking to buy my first digital camera. My previous camera was a Kodak KB10 - used 12 years ago!

My budget is between 7-10K. Preferably, not to exceed 10K. Sweet spot would be 7-8K, but if it is justified, I can go up to 9-10K.

I checked Canon Powershot A3300 IS and Canon Ixus 115 HS on net. Which is better?

Any other suggestions/recommendations?

The camera should be able to function in colder places like North Sikkim, Kashmir/Ladakh etc.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2012)

u can go higher then those u selected...I will search and suggest later


----------



## nac (Jul 30, 2012)

If the price difference between A3200 and A3300 is very narrow, you can go for A3300. If not, go for A3200. You would just get little extra MP, screen size and resolution from A3300.

FH8 is a nice one in this budget. 

If IXUS 115 is available, that's also a good option.

But neither of the cameras are freeze proof. So I don't know how these would perform/work in abnormal weather. If your Kodak has worked, these should do as well (but I am not sure).

You can look for rugged cameras, but they don't fall in your budget.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2012)

I think for that price u have canon A3400IS ..it have all the features i would consider in a point and shoot but its a touch screen

else u can go for sony w630 which have good reviews but no vibration reduction and full hd recording


----------



## nac (Jul 30, 2012)

^
W630 does have IS but not Full HD. It's just HD recording... Panasonic FH8 almost matches/better against W630 in spec. But I don't see any expert reviews for both the cameras. Just user reviews...


----------



## Xai (Jul 31, 2012)

Both A3300 IS and Ixus 115 HS seem to be widely unavailable/ out of production. I did see two pieces of Ixus 115 HS, but they were a very gaudy pink, so...

The Canon SX150 IS costs the exact same as A3400 IS. Which is better between these two? SX150 IS has better zoom, but I wonder how manual controls would be for a beginner like me. Is there a simpler auto feature for beginners in SX150 IS?

I will check the other recommendations as well. Currently more incline towards Canon, though.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2012)

sx150 is widely popular with those who want to learn photography...

but it have its own issues like pencil cells, big and bulkey

if u dont want manual controls then better buy a pocketable one


----------



## Xai (Jul 31, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> sx150 is widely popular with those who want to learn photography...
> 
> but it have its own issues like pencil cells, big and bulkey
> 
> if u dont want manual controls then better buy a pocketable one




Yes, it does look old fashioned and bulky. But I guess, I don't really have that much of a problem with that - I will just carry it in a backpack or something.

Pencil batteries - good or bad? Are these the same normal pencil batteries that are available in any regular store? 

I am hesitating because of manual control thing, but the salesman was insisting that it also has automatic controls just like Powershot/IXUs sets, but with added option of Manual control if and when I want to learn photography after getting acquainted with it. Of course, he is a salesman, and maybe he just wanted to sell his wares.

The plus point seems to be the zoom. Normally, I will use the camera (whichever one I buy) during the usual short weekend trips, and the vacation tours I try to go on every year.

How is the image and video quality difference between Ixus 115 HS, A3400 Is and SX150 IS?

PS: Touchscreen (A3400 IS) - good or bad?


----------



## nac (Jul 31, 2012)

I feel A3300 is little pricey for its spec (comparing with A3200) 1k higher than A3200. And another 1.5k for touch (A3400), seems too much.

Forget SX150 or any other cameras which are AA powered. In general, batteries tend to lose its power more quickly in cold weather (the places you mentioned are like that, right?). Comparing with Li-on, AA batteries lose its power quicker. And talking about SX150's battery life... "It's not good"

Tell us how was your experience using KB10 in those places. It was also AA powered, 
* were you using rechargeable batteries or alkaline?
* Battery life?
It was a film camera, obviously it wouldn't have eaten too battery. But I kinda feel, it's better to stay away from AA powered cameras.


----------



## Xai (Jul 31, 2012)

nac said:


> I feel A3300 is little pricey for its spec (comparing with A3200) 1k higher than A3200. And another 1.5k for touch (A3400), seems too much.



Yes, A3400 IS does not seem worth the price. That's why I was going for A3300 Is - extra 2K-ish for touchscreen, doesn't seem worth it. But then, A3300 is not available. I'll check if I can find A3200.

Ixus 115 HS should be the best value for money, right? Compared to A3300/A3400/SX150. I'll try my luck - if I can manage to get a old stock set or something.



nac said:


> Forget SX150 or any other cameras which are AA powered. In general, batteries tend to lose its power more quickly in cold weather (the places you mentioned are like that, right?). Comparing with Li-on, AA batteries lose its power quicker. And talking about SX150's battery life... "It's not good"



Okay, then. Li-on ones are rechargeable right? Is it possible to carry a spare in case one gets out of charge? How much does a separate battery cost? 



nac said:


> Tell us how was your experience using KB10 in those places. It was also AA powered,
> * were you using rechargeable batteries or alkaline?
> * Battery life?
> It was a film camera, obviously it wouldn't have eaten too battery. But I kinda feel, it's better to stay away from AA powered cameras.



Heh, you misunderstood me  Last I used my Kodak camera was 12 years back on a Rajasthan trip. I brought that up to emphasize I have zero experience with digital camera


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 31, 2012)

Battery life should be decent as long as you buy Sanyo Eneloop batteries and do not use much of flash. Recording videos will drain battery faster though.
Advantage of AA batteries is wide availability of Duracells / alkaline batteries. Very useful while travelling.
Excellent zoom is definitely a plus point.
Just put the camera in P (short for Program) mode and shoot. Definitely a camera to take good photos with.


----------



## nac (Jul 31, 2012)

With your budget you can get better than A3200. I was just bringing that up to compare it with A3300. Yes, IXUS 115 is the cheapest cameras equipped with BSI CMOS sensor, Full HD (probably the only camera under 10k), shoots faster than the suggested models, High speed video recording... (But I won't compare this with SX150)

The only thing is it doesn't use optical zoom when recording videos. Probably its possible with CHDK, but I don't know.

Yeah, Li-on batteries are like the ones we use in our mobile phones (match box size). And yes it is rechargeable. It's better to have extra batteries, but Li-on is expensive. And I really suggest you to check some sites, how to use cameras in cold places. And you should really check the camera you gonna buy "How it performs in cold places?" Just google it...

It's better to know before hand, rather than regretting later.

IXUS 115 is available in ebay. You can buy from there, if you are OK with it...

Operating temperature for both Canon SX150 and IXUS 115 is 0-40C. So its about batteries, AA Ni-MH batteries vs battery pack Li-on batteries.

Just quoting SX150 user review from amazon


> I tested the Energizers mAh NiMH Rechargeable first and out in the cold in the middle of winter they were flat dead within about 1 1/2 hours. The OPTEX were strong for about 3+ hours and then after I took about 80+ photos came home, plugged the camera into the TV and then spent roughly 45 minutes viewing them - still no low battery. When the "low battery" light does finally come on in the SX150 camera, you still end up with a decent amount of time before the batteries are actually dead.



I am little convinced with AA battery performance in cold weather after reading this review. It's your call...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2012)

edit:-I am sorry for my outdated misinformation


----------



## nac (Jul 31, 2012)

^ No...
Actually, IXUS 115 is discontinued. And its MRP was 8495/- when discontinued. So it seems they are selling above MRP.

But in ebay, sulekha, indiaplaza... all are selling around 8k. Among them ebay is the cheapest, with coupon we can get it for 7k.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2012)

nac thats a great price...


----------



## Xai (Aug 1, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> ... Definitely a camera to take good photos with.



Which camera are you talking about here?




nac said:


> With your budget you can get better than A3200. I was just bringing that up to compare it with A3300. Yes, IXUS 115 is the cheapest cameras equipped with BSI CMOS sensor, Full HD (probably the only camera under 10k), shoots faster than the suggested models, High speed video recording... (But I won't compare this with SX150)
> 
> The only thing is it doesn't use optical zoom when recording videos. Probably its possible with CHDK, but I don't know.
> 
> ...




*Sigh* choices choices - so confusing.

I don't usually rely on online shops when purchasing anything above 3K. But then, if I really can't get one in a shop, I might consider it.

Seems Ixus 115 HS image quality is better, whereas, SX150 has better zoom.

AA battery life is short, but then, if they are cheaper and easily available, I may carry extras with me, just in case.

I will check what I can find about cold weather performance.

Anyway, the assessment so far is Ixus 115HS >= SX150 IS > A3400 IS in terms of value for money, right? So it's really a choice between Ixus 115HS and SX150?


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 1, 2012)

Xai said:


> Which camera are you talking about here?



Ooops. My bad. It is SX150IS.


----------



## Xai (Aug 1, 2012)

So, I went camera hunting today, and...

Found one unit of A3300 IS @ Rs 7200. However, it was not in a sealed box. Given my budget, I think I can try for better.

Found one unit of Ixus 115 HS @ Rs 8100, but without batteries. The salesman said that he will give me further discount due to absence of battery. However, the unit was put on demo, and had a few little scratch and some fingerprint.

SX150 IS is very readily available. I saw Envie Speedster charger and Envie Rechargable battery. They any good?

I discussed with a colleague who went to Gurudongmer Lake (Sikkim, 17,200 ft - same place I am going in October) with a Canon Powershot series camera (worth 7K-ish) about 2 years back, and he claims that there were no problem on the device due to the cold (he went in winter). So I am hoping IXUS 115 HS or SX150 IS will not have a problem.

PS: @ nac - I was checking your SX130 IS review (which is brilliant, by the way), and noticed you use the Envie Speedster. Rs 500 a good price for it?


----------



## nac (Aug 1, 2012)

One unit of battery alone (for IXUS 115) will cost you more than 1k. Better go for a brand new sealed unit then the demo.

I am using Envie for the last 7 months, its good.

Seems the cameras do fine in cold weather. Now the availability and budget matters. 
IXUS 115
- Not readily available
- Extra battery is expensive
+ Li-on performs better in cold weather
+ Cheaper

SX150
- Expensive than 115
- Almost its necessary to buy a quick charger
+ Extra batteries are cheaper
+ Readily available

Yeah, it's a nice deal, I bought Envie Speedster quick charger for Rs.650/-


----------



## Xai (Aug 2, 2012)

How is Nikon Coolpix S6200 (compared to SX150 IS and IXUS 115 HS)? Same price range as SX150 IS.


----------



## nac (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah, I would consider S6200 when I am looking for camera in this budget...

But when narrowing down, I would leave this out. 
-Avg. IQ
+ MF and Stereo

Given the spec and price, I would choose SZ1 rather than S6200.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 2, 2012)

Fujifilm Finepix S2950, S2980 or Samsung WB150F. All are bridge cameras, i.e. between the entry level point and shoot compact cameras and the dSLR's. Have pretty decent specs+zoom (18x optical) and are somewhat within range specified.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 2, 2012)

imho canon sx150 is better option overall in 10k budget. Second best would be from panasonic lumix range but tough to get below 12k.
Battery option and looks are individual preferances finally its quality of images which counts. You won't go wrong with Canon and panasonic.
 Do check sony hx7 availability and price.
Panasonic tz 15 i guess not sure about model.


----------



## nac (Aug 2, 2012)

S2950 - One of the popular Fuji camera in flickr...
- Poor Macro
- Avg/Poor video quality
- No optical zoom in video

S2980 - "ditto" (except optical zoom in video)

WB150F is not bridge and it's not in the budget.

Sandy,
Yeah, there is no model called TZ15. And no TZ series cameras are priced under 10k.
HX7V, highly doubtful.

Camera with manual exposure control
*SX150*
S2980

Camera with NO manual exposure control
*IXUS 115*
FH8


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cameras with AA batteries have TERRIBLE battery life. But IMO, a camera that has full manual controls and AA battery is worth buying.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Cameras with AA batteries have TERRIBLE battery life. But IMO, a camera that has full manual controls and AA battery is worth buying.


He could buy high capacity AA batteries from Uniross and the likes. AA batts are much better, atleast they remain compatible, if the battery on my FZ150 ever gives I'll be dead in the water, no replacement in India.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 2, 2012)

High mAh batteries give good backup only upto 8-10 recharge cycles. After that it is terrible. I have used upright 2700 mAh batteries from uniross. Same problem.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> High mAh batteries give good backup only upto 8-10 recharge cycles. After that it is terrible. I have used upright 2700 mAh batteries from uniross. Same problem.


Yu must have gotten a bad bunch, I had used uniross before, went pretty good for 50-60 cycles(there was decline, but not noticeable)


----------



## sandynator (Aug 3, 2012)

nac said:


> Sandy,
> Yeah, there is no model called TZ15. And no TZ series cameras are priced under 10k.
> HX7V, highly doubtful.



Actually I meant *TZ25* still noting under 12k as I stated earlier but its worth mention. tz 15 was old model 3-4yrs back
Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 review | Expert Reviews

@op
check out foll. model in 10k
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FH27 Point & Shoot: 16.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FH25 Point & Shoot: 16.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

Panasonic Lumix DMC-SZ1 Point & Shoot: 16.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

Sony Cybershot DSC-W690 Point & Shoot: 16.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

Also check out this if available
*www.sony.co.in/product/dsc-hx7v 
overall decent reviews
*www.photographyblog.com/reviews/sony_cybershot_dsc_hx7v_review/


----------



## Xai (Aug 3, 2012)

sandynator said:


> @op
> check out foll. model in 10k
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-FH27 Point & Shoot: 16.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



All these 4 look good. 

FH-27 has a touchscreen, other than that it seems exactly same specs as FH-25.

The reviews say W690 is slow between shots.

So, which to choose between SZ1, W690 and FH25?


----------



## Xai (Aug 4, 2012)

Bought Canon Ixus 115 HS @ Rs 8240 today.

It was an open box, but the set was without any visible damage or smears, and it was a Canon showroom, plus I get warranty anyway, so I risked it. Shiny blue color. Now to tinker around geting familiar with the controls 

Thanks everybody for your help and advises.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats! Do post your reviews of the CAM.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2012)

congrats bro...


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats... Happy clicking. Share your photographs here


----------

